# Problem with sliding door



## GeoffCrowther

Hi all
Our A/S Warwick Duo's on a 2010 Peugeot Boxer base.
I'm having to replace the gear on the centre rear of the sliding door, the bit that runs along the outside guide rail, cos the nylon caster has developed a flat on one side, stopping it running along the guide.
I've sourced replacement gear and it's costing around £70 delivered. The caster is unavailable on its own and appears to be riveted on.
It's often developed a squeak over 3 years of ownership and, each time, I've cured this with WD40. I wonder if I've inadvertently clogged it up, stopping it turning and causing it to drag and wear a flat side.
So my question is, what should it be lubricated with? It seems to be a nylon caster running on a stainless steel rail.
Any sensible suggestions will be gratefully received.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## GeoffCrowther

Bump


----------



## bigcats30

why don't you just go to a breakers yard??


----------



## GeoffCrowther

Thanks, but if you read my post you'd see I HAVE sourced a replacement. I don't want a second hand part in this instance (though don't always rule that option out).
The question I asked was what I should use as a lubricant?
Geoff


----------



## bigcats30

its a moving part so should always use a lubricant

You could use a DRY lubricant (google) which doesn't attract dirt etc


----------



## GeoffCrowther

Thank you bigcats. I'd never heard of that but it sounds like a sensible idea.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## poleman

We use normal spray grease which is a clear sticky oil type product. Sometimes called chain lube, give the door rollers and hinge pins lock barrels and catches a small squirt every 3 to 6 months and you will be fine. Clean off any drips and residue and the door shuts will stay clean. Main Dealers seem oblivious to this basic servicing and Mercedes Commercial are particularly bad. WD 40 is a freeing fluid and evaporates after a few hours and is useless for long term lubrication. :wink:


----------



## GeoffCrowther

Thanks poleman. I'll bear that in mind.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to be a courier, and had quite a few high milage vans, and never had to lube the SLD track on any of them, I assume it would have a sealed bearing and you just have to keep the tracks clean.

Is there any mention of it in your manual.


----------



## GeoffCrowther

That's interesting Kev. It has developed squeaks in the past but I've not really tried just cleaning it.
Certainly a cheap solution!
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just cleaned it when pressure washing the van, as it must get a fair lashing at 70mph so not going to harm it.


----------

